# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Οικιακό δίκτυο με voip phone

## manolisklv

Καλημέρα θέλω να εγκαταστήσω γραμμή με voip τηλέφωνο.Θα τραβήξω καλώδιο utp cat 5 από modem με συνολικό μήκος γραμμής περί τα 70m.Η γραμμή θα καταλήγει σε ένα ethernet switch, και από εκεί θα παίρνει ένας Η/Υ   για να έχει internet και το τηλέφωνο.
Η εταιρία ip τηλεφωνίας μου είπε ότι η ποιότητα σύνδεσης εξαρτάται καθαρά από την ταχύτητα του internet.
Πιστεύετε ότι θα έχω σημαντική απώλεια ταχύτητας λόγω απόστασης και switcher;
Για την συγκεριμένη απόσταση θα είμαι καλυμμένος με το καλώδιο cat 5 ή θα πρέπει να πάω σε 6;

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Εφόσον το συνολικό μήκος της καλωδίωσης είναι κάτω από 100m, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το δίκτυό σου φαντάζομαι θα είναι τυπικό 100/1000Mbps οπότε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις είτε CAT5e είτε CAT6  και δεν θα δεις διαφορα.

Προσοχή μόνο να μην υπάρχει όδευση παραλλήλως και σε μικρή απόσταση με αγωγούς ρεύματος για να μην έχεις προβλήματα παρεμβολών.

----------

manolisklv (12-04-18)

----------


## manolisklv

Δεν γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό του δικτύου.Πως μπορω να το ελέγξω;

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Δεν γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό του δικτύου.Πως μπορω να το ελέγξω;



Μην ανησυχείς, εκτός πολύ εξειδικευμένων περιπτώσεων, όλα τα δίκτυα τέτοια είναι. Προχώρα στην καλωδίωση και μην ανησυχείς.

----------

manolisklv (12-04-18)

----------


## manolisklv

Ευχαριστώ.Κάτι τελευταίο.Έχουν κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό τα switcher που πρέπει να λάβω υπόψη ή δεν έχουν ουσιαστικές διαφορές;

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Για την χρήση που το θες, δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξεις κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. Πάρε το πιο φθηνό gigabit ethernet (1000Mbps)  που θα βρεις. Ακόμα και το πιο απλό θα έχει 5 θύρες (εσύ χρειάζεσαι 3).

----------

manolisklv (12-04-18)

----------

